# old kids rifle



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

freind of mine came into posession of this gun. was wonderin if anyone on here knew anything about it as far as value. neither of us know jack about guns. this is whats written on the gun......Stevens Maynard JR., J. Stevens-A+T Co., Chicopee Falls, Mass. U.S.A. sorry, quality of pics arent the greatest. oh yeah, its a .22


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

There should be a Model # somewhere on the rifle.
What's the Model #?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i'll call him and see if he can find a model number....


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

the Stevens Company introduced the Maynard Jr. (No. 15 rifle) in 1900 using the Maynard design which 
they owed the patent rights to. The Maynard Jr. was a 22 rimfire rifle with an 18 inch part round/part
octagon barrel, and blued finish. Early models have a butt stock made from a flat board with the
edges slightly rounded off. Later models (manufactured after in April, 1906) have a regular
oval type of stock. The Maynard Jr. was an economy model in 
the Stevens line, very simply designed and cheaply constructed. 
During it's entire production life, retail prices remained at $3.00. Stevens 
manufactured the Maynard Jr. from 1900 to about 1912, if your
rifle has the flat stock it was manufactured between 1900 and 1906, 
if it has a rounded stock, it was manufactured between 1906 and 1912. 










1 Barrel with Sights 16 Hammer Screw 
2 Barrel Screw 17 Lever 
5 Extractor 18 Lever Screw 
6 Extractor Spring 19 Link 
7 Extractor Key 20 Link Pin 
8 Firing Pin 21 Link Screw 
9 Firing Pin Pin 22 Mainspring 
13 Frame 23 Mainspring Follower 
14 Frame Plate 31 Trigger 
14A Frame Plate Rivets 32 Trigger Spring 
15 Hammer 33  Trigger Screw

I did not find a collectors value for this rifle. My impression 
is it would make an interesting display over the mantle.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dink, 

I found some info on some forums:

*"The Maynard Junior was manufactured from 1902-1912. These "boy's rifles" have not been a hot item for collectors, but interest has picked up in the past few years. I can't find a listing for it in the new Blue Book, but in my 9-year-old Standard Catalog, the suggested values are $100 in NRA Poor condition, $200 in Good, and $250 in Excellent"*

*"2004 edition of the Standard Catalog today. Suggested values for this rifle are now Poor - $100, Good - $200, and Excellent - $450."*

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks man, i really havent been able to research it that much. havent heard from the owner in a while either.


----------

